# Ipad mini pour internet = trop petit ?



## Danieli68 (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir tous le monde,

Je souhaite acheter un ipad, mais j'hésite grandement entre le mini et le air.
J'utilise les 3/4 du temps mon ipad 2 pour internet, mais j'ai peur que le mini soit trop petit pour surfer confortablement.
J'aimerais donc bien avoir vos avis.

Merci pour vos conseils.
Daniel


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Novembre 2013)

J'ai les deux.
Le grand que j'utilise quand je peux, dès que je l'ai sous la main, et qui est, c'est vrai, bien plus confortable pour le net.
Le petit dont le format fait qu'il tient dans la poche de la blouse et que j'ai donc toujours sur moi. Pour le net, et surtout pour la frappe, il est un peu moins confortable, c'est certain, mais reste parfaitement adapté à cet usage, d'autant que tu peux zoomer en "pinchant".
Non, autant sur iPhone, le net, ça m'est insupportable, autant sur un mini, tout léger, en plus, c'est presque parfait, surtout depuis qu'il est Rétina.
Ne t'arrête pas à ça.


----------



## Danieli68 (23 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ton retour.
Je ne pense pas transporter l'ipad en dehors de chez moi, c'est pour ça que j'hésite avec le mini. La taille du mini est elle vraiment si confortable pour la lecture le soir ?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Novembre 2013)

Là, je préfère franchement l'iPad air.
Le mini, je ne l'utilise qu'en situation d'ultra mobilité. Chez moi, je n'ai que le Air en mains.


----------



## Danieli68 (23 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour tes indications. Je pars donc sur le air.


----------



## rgi (25 Novembre 2013)

franchement te base pas sur 1 seul avis.

Test les 2 en magasin pour te faire ton avis!!!

J'ai longtemps boudé le mini (1er du nom) j'avais l'ipad 2 et ensuite le 3 et j'ai testé malgré mes impressions négatives sur l'ipad mini et le résultat est la: revente des gros ipad pour le mini.

Le poid, la tenue en main , la batterie très bonne aussi, l'écran malgré qu'il ne soit pas rétina est très bien, ceux qui fantasmes devant le rétina devrais aller voir une femme je pense..., moi ça ne me manque pas!

Plus agréable en tant que liseuse de part sa taille.

il passe partout , se range dans un petit sac à main (pas le mien hein.... oh   mais celui de ma femme).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2013)

l'iPad mini est bien plus confortable à utiliser à transporter


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Novembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> l'iPad mini est bien plus confortable à utiliser à transporter



Tu réponds à ceci ?



Danieli68 a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour.
> Je ne pense pas transporter l'ipad en dehors de chez moi [...]




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h31 ----------




rgi a dit:


> ceux qui fantasmes devant le rétina devrais aller voir une femme je pense..., moi ça ne me manque pas!



Quel rapport ? Explique, ça devrait être intéressant.
Tu es certain que l'utilisation que tu fais de ton iPad ne risque pas d'annuler la garantie ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2013)

Celui qui aime la pub est copieusement servi avec iPad ...


----------



## Somchay (26 Novembre 2013)

Tout dépend... Sur le net, la pub est exactement la même qu'avec tout autre support puisqu'elle est liée aux sites consultés... Et pour les applis, c'est grâce à la pub que l'on peut bénéficier d'autant applis gratuites, le travail des concepteurs doit bien être payé ! Perso, s'il y a une appli que j'utilise beaucoup, j'achète la version payante et hop, plus de pub


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

Somchay a dit:


> Tout dépend... Sur le net, la pub est exactement la même qu'avec tout autre support puisqu'elle est liée aux sites consultés... Et pour les applis, c'est grâce à la pub que l'on peut bénéficier d'autant applis gratuites, le travail des concepteurs doit bien être payé ! Perso, s'il y a une appli que j'utilise beaucoup, j'achète la version payante et hop, plus de pub



sauf que adblock n'existe pas sur iPad 
certes il y'a des navigateurs comme Mercury qui bloquent la pub mais impossible d'en faire le navigateur par défaut
d'accord avec les applis payantes , reste que l'Equipe ou Eurosport pour ne citer que celles ci 
sont gratuites avec une pub envahissante plus que de raison 
la pub à outrance est une des raisons qui m'ont fait délaisser la tablette et je n'y reviendrai plus . j'ai préféré opter pour un MBA ( sans MacOSX j'aurai switché aussi )


----------



## rgi (26 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Quel rapport ? Explique, ça devrait être intéressant.
> Tu es certain que l'utilisation que tu fais de ton iPad ne risque pas d'annuler la garantie ?



je t'invite vraiment à relire puis relire puis relire afin de comprendre ce qui est écrit!


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> je t'invite vraiment à relire puis relire puis relire afin de comprendre ce qui est écrit!



Désolé, non. Je vois pas l'intérêt de relire à l'infini un truc stupide.
Surtout que l'orthographe et la grammaire aléatoires n'aident pas.


----------



## chafpa (27 Novembre 2013)

Ipad mini = se casser la vue sur internet. Très bien pour voyager mais cela s'arrête là.


----------



## rgi (27 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Désolé, non. Je vois pas l'intérêt de relire à l'infini un truc stupide.
> Surtout que l'orthographe et la grammaire aléatoires n'aident pas.



l'excuse de la grammaire etc , ça prouve juste que tu ne sais pas lire et surtout comprendre ce que tu lis ! Pas grave petit en faisant des efforts tu y arriveras.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> Ipad mini = se casser la vue sur internet. Très bien pour voyager mais cela s'arrête là.



oui surtout avec IOS7 qui en met plein la gueule avec tout ce blanc et cette finesse ridicule
l'horreur


----------



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> je t'invite vraiment à relire puis relire puis relire afin de comprendre ce qui est écrit!


 

Alors Bigdidou, une fois que tu auras relu, puis relu, puis relu, (ca risque d'être assez relou à force...) si tu comprends, je veux bien que tu partages ta comprehension du truc... (car euh, comment dire... j'ai pas tout compris non plus! surtout si on doit prendre en compte les fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire dont je comprends, au post #15, qu'elles sont intentionnelles et qu'on doit comprendre le message tel qu'on le lit???)


Bon pour ce qui est de l'iPAD mini, perso je n'ai que ce modèle et je le trouve top que ce soit pour surfer sur le Net ou en liseuse (sa légèreté compte bcp pour lire en le tenant d'une seule main)


----------



## rgi (27 Novembre 2013)

si vous êtes mauvais à ce point en lecture c'est pas ma faute ...

vous auriez due en parler à vos parents ou instit, je ne peut rien faire pour vous.

Mais il est jamais trop tard pour apprendre hein.... tout n'est pas perdu pour vous!

En tout cas les adorateurs d'apple on vraiment une mentalité à la con (grosse tête ,cheville qui enflent ?) mes pauvres petits.

Quand vous ne comprenez pas , vous essayer juste de casser la personne en parlant grammaire/orthographe .

si j'écris : j'ai soif il me faut de l'o ou de l'eau , on la comprend la phrase, alors fuck les ptits merdeux.


----------



## mccawley2012 (27 Novembre 2013)

J'ai eu l'iPad 1 et 2, que j'ai revendu à cause de leurs poids et leurs maniabilités que je ne trouvais tip top. J'ai eu le mini quelques temps après sa sortie, et je trouve ( et c'est un avis purement personel hein ^^ ) que cet ipad est le plus idéal pour moi. Léger, maniable, un écran largement suffisant pour moi. La lecture Internet / Livre / Article est juste parfaite pour moi. 

Alors après je n'ai pas testé l'iPad air, son ergonomie m'a l'air vraiment mieux que ses prédecesseurs, c'est un fait, son poids à vraiment été amélioré, oui, mais si je devais repartir sur un nouvel iPad, je partirai sur le mini rétina sans hésiter. Le top de l'iPad ( toujours un avis perso je le rappelle ) pour ma part. 

Juste pour préciser, j'utilise mon iPad mini chez moi, au taf ( je l'utilise pour le boulot hein 'tention ^^ ) partout ou je suis. 

Voilà, c'est mon avis ^^


----------



## chti (29 Novembre 2013)

J'étais assez dubitative à propos du Mini, après vérification d'un cadeau .
Et je tape ce texte sur le mini rétine
Comme liseuse, extra.
Twitter, face Time, itou.
Internet : oui, c'est petit. Mais on zoo me facilement.
Pour mes vidéos, là je reviens à l'air...

Pour bouger, c'est vraiment le bon format. Léger.
Les photos sont belles aussi.
Taper du texte avec les pouces en mode portrait, rapide et commode.

Maintenant, en sédentaire, et s'il faut taper longtemps, l'air est plus confortable.

Donc,cela dépend des usages...

J'avais hésité à acheter une liseuse, et le mini en tient usage. Avec fond foncé etc, c'est vraiment top. Avec le reste qui s'ajoute...
Et il n'y aura guère de raison de changer de machine. Donc j'ai investi sur du long terme...

La légèreté de l'air  le rend vraiment très facile d'utilisation. Impressionnante différence d'avec les précédents


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> si vous êtes mauvais à ce point en lecture c'est pas ma faute ...
> 
> vous auriez due en parler à vos parents ou instit, je ne peut rien faire pour vous.
> 
> ...



OK.
Personnage classé.
À propos d'instit, t'aurais dû le fréquenter un peu plus...
Sinon, c'est vraiment pas la peine de perdre les pédales parce qu'on comprend pas le rapport entre trouver que le Rétina apporte un confort certain et "la nécessité d'aller voir une femme"... Ni d'en venir aux insultes pour ça.
Bon, ben désolé, tu dois être dans une mauvaise passe, t'es en rade de Loxapac ou tu t'es pas remis d'un dépucelage récent, je pouvais pas savoir, hein.


----------



## rgi (30 Novembre 2013)

si tu relis ma phrase tu verras le mot fantasme et la ça prend tout son sens.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Décembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> si tu relis ma phrase tu verras le mot fantasme et la ça prend tout son sens.



Ben non, toujours pas.

Fantasme : "Production de limagination qui exprime des désirs conscients ou inconscients".

1. Que le Rétina apporte un gain de confort et de lisibilité n'est pas un fantasme,ou production de l'imagination qui exprime un désir inconscient, c'est une réalité.
2. Il n'y a pas de connotation sexuelle systématique à "fantasme".
3. Au dodo et plus de porno, ça te réussit pas.


----------



## rgi (3 Décembre 2013)

C'est pas grave bigoudi un jour quand tu seras grand...... tu comprendras peut être!

Bon sinon fini le HS.


----------

